# Gamethread Suns at Hornets 7PM Central Mon March 6th



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns*​*at*​*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets*​*7:00 Central Monday March 6th*​*Ford Center Oklahoma City OK*​*This should be exciting...To say the least.The Suns come in on a ten game win streak including a road win over the Mavericks sunday on ABC.All of the Hornets should get big numbers,everyone gets big stats against the Suns.Getting a win will be a lot harder.Phoenix is playing like a title contender and the Hornets probably do not have the manpower to stay with them.I would almost bet that someone gets their career high in this game.Let's look for CP to get 35 points 15 assists 10 rebounds and 5 steals.I suspect that they will need huge games from Mr Paul and all the Hornets' main contributors.*​​*Thanks to the Lakers upset victory over the Pistons the Hornets are now only one game out of the eighth seed and three games ahead of the Kings.They could really use a win,but that's easier to wish for than it shall be to obtain.*​ 

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*​*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>16.4</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>9.3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>16.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>7.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>7.9</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Marc Jackson </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>3.3</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>4.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*

*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Steve Nash</TD><TD>Shawn Marion</TD><TD>Boris Diaw</TD><TD>Raja Bell</TD><TD>James Jones</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>19.5</TD><TD>22.1</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>14.7</TD><TD>10.2</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TD>12.3</TD><TD>6.8</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TD>1.7</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>10.9</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TD>5.9</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>1.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Eddie House</TD><TD>Leandro Barbosa</TD><TD>Tim Thomas</TD><TD>Pat Burke </TD><TD>Nikoloz tskitishvili</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>10.2</TD><TD>12.4</TD><TD>8.3</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>1.7</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>.7</TD><TD>2.7</TD><TD>.5</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

james jones is lookin pretty big these days :smile:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I fixed it...If I was going to put Elton on another team intentionally it wouldn't have been the Suns.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank goodness Speedy will be back for this game. We could really use him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id like to win this one before the team goes back for the return to N.O.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a good feeling about this game for the Suns.

I think they'll carry the momentum from the Mavs to this.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lookin good so far, we're extending the lead with 4 of our 5 starters on the bench. 41-32 hornets


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

snyder is ballin tonight. 5-6 for 13 points.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

hornets blew their lead with another one of those droughts, but came back strong.. they are up 79-71 after 3... david west with a buzzer beater to end the quarter.. he's got 20 points already..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets better not get lazy just because Nash is out for a few minutes. He will return.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I guess Scott can't blame this loss on the Baton Rouge crowd can you Scott?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Didn't expect to win this one,but that's really disappointing to score 27 points in the second half.You can't blame this one on playing three games in four days either.I guess Snyder didn't hit a single shot in the second half.Tooeasy must have jinxed him into missing seven straight shots.Hornets missed eight ft's and went 3-16 on 3 pointers...The Suns hit 13 of 30.The Spurs will tip it off at the Lakers in a few minutes...Hopefully they beat the L.A or the Hornets will tied for the seventh seed.I believe the Kings are now 2.5 games behind the Hornets,but we may as well try to be optimistic.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I had hopes of winning it because they beat the Suns in their first meeting this season so it's not like it can't be done. Hornets have just been so d*mn lackluster in the 2nd halves lately. Don't know what the heck is wrong with them! :curse: I'm glad the Nuggets are whipping on the Grizzlies right now and I hope the Spurs hands it to the Lakers.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i certainly wasnt expecting us to win this one, however going into the fourth this was our game to lose. things are gonna get real tight in the playoff race, and if we don't get back to winning some games we're gonna fall out completely, as houston, sac-town and memphis have all been playing some awesome ball the past 10 or so games. I truly think its time we find the equilibrium in which to bring in j.r. smith in our second unit, because we need some more scoring power outside of claxton and butler.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> i certainly wasnt expecting us to win this one, however going into the fourth this was our game to lose. things are gonna get real tight in the playoff race, and if we don't get back to winning some games we're gonna fall out completely, as houston, sac-town and memphis have all been playing some awesome ball the past 10 or so games. I truly think its time we find the equilibrium in which to bring in *j.r. smith* in our second unit, because we need some more scoring power outside of claxton and butler.



Scott appears to be very adamant about not playing J.R. No matter how bad the team is doing. J.R will keep splinters in his a$$. For a second there Snyder was chucking 3's like Baron. Did you see that? :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well 3 lost in a row.
Well we'll do it vs the Lakers.


----------

